# Global cities rank



## cittadino (Apr 10, 2008)

gladisimo said:


> Interesting how Spain's got two cities in the B list.


Germany has also two cities in the B list.


----------



## Moolio (Oct 3, 2004)

oh, i see. so cittadino is a spaniard.


----------



## cittadino (Apr 10, 2008)

Moolio said:


> oh, i see. so cittadino is a spaniard.


Madrid and Barcelona are two of the most important cities in the world. I'm not from Madrid or from Barcelona, but it is a reality.


----------



## Moolio (Oct 3, 2004)

cittadino said:


> Madrid and Barcelona are two of the most important cities in the world. I'm not from Madrid or from Barcelona, but it is a reality.


i didn't say you're from madrid or barcelona. i said you're a spaniard. i'm sure they are nice cities, though.


----------



## cittadino (Apr 10, 2008)

Moolio said:


> i didn't say you're from madrid or barcelona. i said you're a spaniard. i'm sure they are nice cities, though.


Can you make an alternative list, please?

The idea was there.


----------



## Moolio (Oct 3, 2004)

cittadino said:


> Can you make an alternative list, please?


No. In fact I would never even claim to have any first-hand information _at all_, nevermind enough to make a global city ranking, regarding all the eligible cities. These rankings are made by organisations which include professionals from a variety of fields. If I ever made a list like the one you did, I would not expect anything less than a whole lot of laughter from the readers.


----------



## AceAccess (Apr 15, 2008)

gladisimo said:


> Interesting how Spain's got two cities in the B list.
> 
> Anyhow, according to the GaWC (1999, I suspect Shanghai will have moved up a couple points)
> 
> ...


My list!

Just disagree with the cities in bold. I'd add a few more too, such as *Dallas*, Brisbane, Vancouver, Shenzhen, *Guangzhou*, *Mumbai*, New Delhi, Karachi, Riyad, *Dubai*, Abu Dhabi, Doha, Manamah, *Rio de Janeiro*...


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

hahahahhahah Toronto a C- rank? HAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAA *DEAD*


----------



## AceAccess (Apr 15, 2008)

I reckon it's time for GaWC to review this list.
A 1999 list is quite old...


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

Sorry but this is ridiculous... Where are Shanghai, Beijing, Kuala Lumpur, Shenzhen, Dubai, Bangkok, Taipei, Seoul and many other modern cities :dunno:... HK only a B rank, I don't think so hno:.


----------



## Kamyu02 (Mar 23, 2008)

cittadino said:


> Politics, bussines, competiveness, diplomacy, culture, sports, transport, tourism, etc.


I think that's ridiculous, i mean YOU PUT CARACAS AND RIO BUT NOT SAO PAULO, MONTERREY AND SANTIAGO?

I understand Rio is one of the most important tourism destinations, but Caracas?. Caracas is in but Sao Paulo, Monterrey, Santiago, Chicago, L.A., Shangai, etc, etc are not?
That thing of the Alpha and Beta Cities i tought it was just a work of an University, witch of course is just they opinion, very ridiculous by the way.

P.D. The only thing i agree whit this thread are the first four Cities, witch i believe are the best in the world.

P.D.2 CARACAS? i mean are you serious? CARACAS? :lol::lol::lol:you must be from Venezuela, Caracas i thing it's not even among the 5-6 Best Latin American Cities.

P.D.3 Yes my english sucks, im sorry.


----------



## crawford (Dec 9, 2003)

Mexico City is easily the most important city in the Spanish-speaking world. 

It's the largest (more than twice the size of BA), has the biggest economy (more than twice the size of Madrid) and is the capital of the largest Spanish-speaking country and is the leading corporate and financial center of Latin America.

And how is Rio ranked so high and Sao Paulo not even listed? Sao Paulo is MUCH bigger and more important than Rio.


----------



## peacedot (Apr 10, 2008)

the list that the thread starter create is totally a personal list.
i don't take it seriously  why don't you make your title as 'MY global cities rank' ?


----------



## cittadino (Apr 10, 2008)

peacedot said:


> the list that the thread starter create is totally a personal list.
> i don't take it seriously  why don't you make your title as 'MY global cities rank' ?


Because the idea was that everyone put his own list, and confontrate that lists.


----------



## Anderson Geimz (Mar 29, 2008)

AceAccess said:


> I reckon it's time for GaWC to review this list.
> A 1999 list is quite old...


There already is...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GaWC#GaWC_Leading_World_Cities.2C_2004



crawford said:


> Mexico City is easily the most important city in the Spanish-speaking world.


:lol:
That would be Madrid...:|

And Mexico City, despite being 4x larger does not have a larger economy...

Time to lock this ridiculous thread, it's nothing but trouble...


----------



## cittadino (Apr 10, 2008)

Kamyu02 said:


> I think that's ridiculous, i mean YOU PUT CARACAS AND RIO BUT NOT SAO PAULO, MONTERREY AND SANTIAGO?
> 
> I understand Rio is one of the most important tourism destinations, but Caracas?. Caracas is in but Sao Paulo, Monterrey, Santiago,* Chicago, L.A*., Shangai, etc, etc are not?
> That thing of the Alpha and Beta Cities i tought it was just a work of an University, witch of course is just they opinion, very ridiculous by the way.
> ...


Chicago and Los Angeles are in the list. Caracas is most important than Santiago or Monterrey.

And note that i'm not from Venezuela, i'm spanish.


----------



## cittadino (Apr 10, 2008)

crawford said:


> Mexico City is easily the most important city in the Spanish-speaking world.


:lol::lol::lol:

Mexico city more important than Madrid or Barcelona?????


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

Kamyu02 said:


> I think that's ridiculous, i mean YOU PUT CARACAS AND RIO BUT NOT SAO PAULO, MONTERREY AND SANTIAGO?
> 
> I understand Rio is one of the most important tourism destinations, but Caracas?. Caracas is in but Sao Paulo, Monterrey, Santiago, Chicago, L.A., Shangai, etc, etc are not?
> That thing of the Alpha and Beta Cities i tought it was just a work of an University, witch of course is just they opinion, very ridiculous by the way.
> ...


Could you be anymore biased?!


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

I don't know why people here are so worked out for. The guy already said that is his own list with the word *propose*.

Make your list if you want.


----------



## bisco_ale (Mar 22, 2008)

cittadino said:


> Chicago and Los Angeles are in the list. Caracas is most important than Santiago or Monterrey.
> 
> And note that i'm not from Venezuela, i'm spanish.


i cant see caracas being more important than santiago, and come on dude, its 2008 that list is from 1999 almost 10 years


----------



## crawford (Dec 9, 2003)

Anderson Geimz said:


> There already is...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GaWC#GaWC_Leading_World_Cities.2C_2004
> 
> ...


:lol: Madrid has a much smaller economy than DF. DF has the 8th largest economy on earth; Madrid is ranked 23rd.

In $ U.S. billions, 2005

Mexico City Mexico $315 BN 

Madrid Spain $188 BN

Source:

http://www.citymayors.com/statistics/richest-cities-2005.html


----------



## crawford (Dec 9, 2003)

cittadino said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Mexico city more important than Madrid or Barcelona?????


Looking just at wealth, about as important than the two cities combined. :cheers:


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

That's his own list...
Here is the real list. Los Angeles, and Chicago are Alpha world cities, not in the group C. :nuts:

*Alpha world cities / full service world cities*[7]

12 points: London, New York City, Paris, Tokyo
10 points: Chicago, Frankfurt, Hong Kong, Los Angeles, Milan, Singapore
 *Beta world cities / major world cities*

9 points: San Francisco, Sydney, Toronto, Zürich
8 points: Brussels, Madrid, Mexico City, São Paulo
7 points: Moscow, Seoul
 *Gamma world cities / minor world cities*

6 points: Amsterdam, Boston, Caracas, Dallas, Düsseldorf, Geneva, Houston, Jakarta, Johannesburg, Melbourne, Osaka, Prague, Santiago, Taipei, Washington, D.C.
5 points: Bangkok, Beijing, Montreal, Rome, Stockholm, Warsaw
4 points: Atlanta, Barcelona, Berlin, Budapest, Buenos Aires, Copenhagen, Hamburg, Istanbul, Kuala Lumpur, Manila, Miami, Minneapolis, Munich, Shanghai
 *Evidence of world city formation*
_Strong evidence_ 
3 points: Athens, Auckland, Dublin, Helsinki, Luxembourg, Lyon, Mumbai, New Delhi, Philadelphia, Rio de Janeiro, Tel Aviv, Vienna
 _Some evidence_ 
2 points: Abu Dhabi, Almaty, Birmingham (UK), Bogotá, Bratislava, Brisbane, Bucharest, Cairo, Cleveland, Cologne, Detroit, Dubai, Ho Chi Minh City, Kiev, Lima, Lisbon, Manchester, Montevideo, Oslo, Riyadh, Rotterdam, Seattle, Stuttgart, The Hague, Vancouver
 _Minimal evidence_ 
1 point: Adelaide, Antwerp, Aarhus, Baltimore, Bangalore, Bologna, Brasília, Calgary, Cape Town, Colombo, Columbus, Dresden, Edinburgh, Genoa, Glasgow, Gothenburg, Guangzhou, Hanoi, Kansas City, Leeds, Lille, Marseille, Richmond, St. Petersburg, Tashkent, Tehran, Tijuana, Turin, Utrecht, Wellington


----------



## cittadino (Apr 10, 2008)

crawford said:


> :lol: Madrid has a much smaller economy than DF. DF has the 8th largest economy on earth; Madrid is ranked 23rd.
> 
> In $ U.S. billions, 2005
> 
> ...


In Madrid lives 3 million people and in Mexico City 9 million.

Madrid is more rich than Mexico City, and more important.
If you really think than Mexico City is richest than Madrid you are crazy.


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

frozen said:


> Spanish cities are doing well!:banana::banana:


Madrid not Spanish?


----------



## crawford (Dec 9, 2003)

Of course Madrid has much higher per capita income (Spain is a rich country, and Mexico is a middle-tier country), but Mexico City has much more overall wealth.

DF is not poor. Per capita income is among the highest in Latin America. Out of the 20-25 million in the metro area, probably about 10 million are middle class or higher.

I think D.F. has about 8.5 million in the city limits. Madrid has around 6 million in the metro, but I don't know city proper.


----------



## Anderson Geimz (Mar 29, 2008)

crawford said:


> :lol: Madrid has a much smaller economy than DF. DF has the 8th largest economy on earth; Madrid is ranked 23rd.
> 
> In $ U.S. billions, 2005
> 
> ...


Yeah, nice try. Metro figures for US and Mexico and city figures for European cities...as always...
At PPP no less...


----------



## crawford (Dec 9, 2003)

^
They are metro figures.


----------



## Anderson Geimz (Mar 29, 2008)

Not for Madrid and most of the other European cities...

Madrid is well over $200bn

EDIT- They actually use the UN definition of "urban agglomeration" which is quite useless...
And I suspect that the actual GDP figures for US cities are US Census MSA based since there are no US statistics for "urban agglomeration". They might have tweaked cities like London, Paris and Mexico City too from the looks of it...
Anyway it's not an apples for apples comparison, the use of PPP says it all really...

Quite ridiculous how places like Seoul and Osaka get so underrated in that study and Mexico and US cities so overrated(Philadelphia a larger economy than Seoul :nuts. Something is not right here...

http://www.ukmediacentre.pwc.com/imagelibrary/downloadMedia.asp?MediaDetailsID=863


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

They did update it in 2004, but that one turned category specific, and it wasnt as straightforward (absolute comparisons) look up global city on wikipedia for more.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

no chinese cities from A-E except for hongkong. too bad.


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

Not every one from the A list Cities are wealthy and on top of the world , just a handful of them are, the rest are just working bees, and for other alphabet ordered City's list, there are also the upper Class there to rule their working bees too so what difference does it make where to be in ?


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

gladisimo said:


> *Alpha world cities / full service world cities*
> 
> * 12 points: London, New York City, Paris, Tokyo
> * 10 points: Chicago, Frankfurt, Hong Kong, Los Angeles, Milan, Singapore
> ...


Yeah, that's the official list, MXC representing. :nuts:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Shanghai is a full two points more minor than Caracas. Good one guys.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

Argentinian Messi said:


> Madrid not Spanish?


I just correct it


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

crawford said:


> Of course Madrid has much higher per capita income (Spain is a rich country, and Mexico is a middle-tier country), but Mexico City has much more overall wealth.
> 
> DF is not poor. Per capita income is among the highest in Latin America. Out of the 20-25 million in the metro area, probably about 10 million are middle class or higher.
> 
> I think D.F. has about 8.5 million in the city limits. Madrid has around 6 million in the metro, but I don't know city proper.


Madrid province is above 135% of european average (6 million) so the GDP per capita is higher than Mexico City


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

I think that Los Angeles is at least a "B" city.


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

If Madrid were in the US it would be the 15th largest metro in the country and yet you only have 3 American cities on your list.

If you put Minneapolis on your list I will forgive you.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Know what I think? I think this sounds very much like a City vs City thread, which is not allowed in SSC.


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

Somnifor said:


> If Madrid were in the US it would be the 15th largest metro in the country and yet you only have 3 American cities on your list.


First thing, the only thing I like in this thread list is that the guy who did it assumes his subjectivity. Other "official lists" don't, despite being in most case determined on chosen criterias which are overall nearly as subjective as cittadino's tastes or feelings.

There are valid reasons to consider US cities to be underrepresented. Though I must rectify the truth. If Madrid were in the US it would be the 4th largest metro after NYC, LA and Chicago. Assuming the Bay area would be a "city", it would then be the 5th largest. Certainly not the 15th largest.


----------

